# Stock threads relating to fundamental analysis/long term investing



## Joe Blow

The following threads are located in the ASX Stock Chat forum or its subforums and are primarily related to long term investing or fundamental analysis.

This thread will be pinned to the top of this forum for easy reference and will be updated every now and again.

Retirees - what are your top 5 long term stocks?

Any good property company for long term investing?

Long Term Blue Chip Stocks

Chartists with long-term holds?

Fundamental Value Buys - add yours

BHP.....A Fundamental Analysis & Valuation

Value Hunting - Longer Term?


----------



## So_Cynical

Hey Joe...The new longer term forum is a good idea as many threads relating to that didn't seem to fit comfortably in other sub forums.

Perhaps some threads about yield should also be moved to the new sub forum? like this thread? https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18433


----------



## Joe Blow

So_Cynical said:


> Hey Joe...The new longer term forum is a good idea as many threads relating to that didn't seem to fit comfortably in other sub forums.




Thanks. I sensed a gap was emerging that only a new forum could fill. Also, I think that now we have an obvious place for long term threads hopefully we will see more of them.



So_Cynical said:


> Perhaps some threads about yield should also be moved to the new sub forum? like this thread? https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18433




Done. 

Prawns's thread on buying long term for yield has been moved here too.


----------



## skyQuake

is that you on the ask at 20c?


----------



## Newbunymo

Long-term investors can take full advantage of dividend stocks by harnessing the power of compounding interest. The best way to do that is to sign up for a dividend reinvestment plan (DRIP) and direct stock purchase plan (DSPP), should the company offer it. This allows you to automatically reinvest your dividends. You can also purchase shares, fractional or whole, without the need of having to use a broker. Buy-and-hold investing might not impress your friends, but it can be lucrative.

That said, not all dividend stocks are created equal. You don’t want to invest in a company that pays most of its profits in dividends. This is a sign that the company is not reinvesting enough to promote future growth. If the company hits lean times and its cash starts to dry up, one of the first things to go is the dividend.

Gerenal Mills
Costco 
P&G
Coca cola

These are some good buy and hold stocks for long run.


----------



## minwa

Newbunymo said:


> Long-term investors can take full advantage of dividend stocks by harnessing the power of compounding interest. The best way to do that is to sign up for a dividend reinvestment plan (DRIP) and direct stock purchase plan (DSPP), should the company offer it. This allows you to automatically reinvest your dividends. You can also purchase shares, fractional or whole, without the need of having to use a broker. Buy-and-hold investing might not impress your friends, but it can be lucrative.
> 
> That said, not all dividend stocks are created equal. You don’t want to invest in a company that pays most of its profits in dividends. This is a sign that the company is not reinvesting enough to promote future growth. If the company hits lean times and its cash starts to dry up, one of the first things to go is the dividend.
> 
> Gerenal Mills
> Costco
> P&G
> Coca cola
> 
> These are some good buy and hold stocks for long run.




*I can copy and paste too ! As a bonus I will post the whole page.
*

The Top “Buy-and-Hold” Stocks
Buy and hold stocks are definitely underrated. Some investors spend copious amounts of time tracking their investments and hoping their value increase.

Then there are dividend investors. Sure, they like watching the value of their stocks rise, but they also like getting free money every three months””money they can either cash or reinvest.

Dividend investing might not be as exciting as trying to find the latest tech stock that is about to soar, but that’s because dividend investing is a long-term sport for patient investors. Dividends are typically paid out by larger, well-established companies and have become increasingly popular in the current near-record-low interest rate environment.

After all, it’s easier to have your money work for you when you invest in a company that provides an annual dividend of four percent and has a long history of increasing its annual dividend than, say, putting your money in the bank or bonds, where the yields are virtually zero.

Dividends are typically by companies that make a lot of money, but don’t need all of the cash to fund growth. Instead of reinvesting all of their money into the company, they pay some of it out to shareholders.


Long-term investors can take full advantage of dividend stocks by harnessing the power of compounding interest. The best way to do that is to sign up for a dividend reinvestment plan (DRIP) and direct stock purchase plan (DSPP), should the company offer it. This allows you to automatically reinvest your dividends. You can also purchase shares, fractional or whole, without the need of having to use a broker. Buy-and-hold investing might not impress your friends, but it can be lucrative.

That said, not all dividend stocks are created equal. You don’t want to invest in a company that pays most of its profits in dividends. This is a sign that the company is not reinvesting enough to promote future growth. If the company hits lean times and its cash starts to dry up, one of the first things to go is the dividend.

There are exceptions to this rule. For example, a real estate investment trust (REIT) must return at least 90% of its profits to investors.

If you’re looking at adding dividend growth stocks to your portfolio, pay particular attention to the price/book (P/B), price/earnings (P/E), return on equity (ReE), payout ratio, and levered free cash flow. Also, look for stocks with a high barrier to entry. This prevents other companies from entering the fray and taking a bite out of profit margins, which keeps the company making money and the dividend yield safe.

Here are my top 10 “buy-and-hold” stocks.

General Mills, Inc.
Headquarters: Minneapolis, Minnesota
Share price: $61.93
Market capitalization: $36.63 billion
Forward P/E: 18.11
Annual sales: $16.26 billion
Dividend yield: 3.08%
Payout ratio: 66.1%
Levered free cash flow: $1.83 billion.

One of the world’s biggest food companies, General Mills, Inc. (NYSE:GIS) sells its products in over 100 countries. Many of the company’s brands hold the first- and second-place selling positions, including “Gold Medal” flour, “Pillsbury” refrigerated dough, “Cheerios,” and “Betty Crocker” dessert mixes. (Source: “Businesses,” General Mills, Inc., last accessed October 11, 2016.)

This doesn’t mean General Mills has been resting on its laurels. The company is in the process of altering its portfolio, now focusing on brands and geographic markets with the best opportunities for growth. Moreover, General Mills has been acquiring new businesses in an effort to make its product portfolio more modern for the sake of its consumer base’s changing tastes.

General Mills is a classic “buy-and-hold” stock. The company provides an annual dividend of 3.05%, or $1.92 per share. For income-starved investors, General Mills has paid an annual dividend for the last 117 years and increased its annual dividend yield for 14 consecutive years. (Source: “Dividends,” General Mills, Inc., last accessed October 1, 2016.)

Costco Wholesale Corporation
Headquarters: Issaquah, Washington
Share price: $149.25
Market capitalization: $65.3 billion
Forward P/E: 22.68
Annual sales: $118.72 billion
Dividend yield: 1.20%
Payout ratio: 31.19%
Levered free cash flow: NA

Costco Wholesale Corporation (NASDAQ:COST) is the country’s largest wholesale club operator, with 715 warehouses and 86.7 million cardholders.. Most of the company’s warehouses are located in the U.S. (501), Canada (91), Mexico (36), the United Kingdom (28), and Japan (25). (Source: “Corporate Profile,” Costco Wholesale Corporation, last accessed October 11, 2016.)

Costco sells mostly grocery items, produce, and consumer goods (many in bulk packaging), but you can find just about anything, including clothes, electronics, seasonal goods, jewelry, books, furniture, and home improvement items.

Costco’s dividend yield may not be the highest at 1.2% ($1.80 per share), but the company is a slow and steady workhorse, providing investors with capital appreciation and consistently raising its annual dividend yield. You can’t get much more dependable than this, which is why I added Costco to my “buy and hold” list.

Procter & Gamble Co
Headquarters: Cincinnati, Ohio
Share price: $88.84
Market capitalization: $236.99 billion
Forward P/E: 20.89
Annual sales: $65.3 billion
Dividend yield: 3.00%
Payout ratio: 70.1%
Levered free cash flow: $7.67 billion

It’s probably a safe bet to say that every home in American has at least one Procter & Gamble Co (NYSEG) product on the shelf. The company is a consumer products juggernaut, with five billion customers in more than 180 countries.

Some of the company’s top brands include “Tide,” “Pampers,” “Always,” “Bounty,” “Head & Shoulders,” “Olay,” “Gillette,” “Braun,” “Venus,” “Crest,” “Oral B,” “NyQuil,” and “Duracell.” (Source: “Company Strategy,” Procter & Gamble Co, last accessed October 1, 2016.)

Procter & Gamble might not be the most exciting stock, but it’s one of the best long-term stocks that has been quietly rewarding buy-and-hold investors. The company currently pays an annual dividend of three percent, or $2.68 per share. It has raised its annual dividend for the last 60 consecutive years. That’s what I call a “buy-and-hold” stock.

The vast majority of investors believe Procter & Gamble is an excellent long-term dividend stock. Just 1.96% of the company’s shares are shorted. (Source: “The Procter & Gamble Company (PG),” Yahoo! Finance, last accessed October 1, 2016.)

The Coca-Cola Co
Headquarters: Atlanta, Georgia
Share price: $41.65
Market capitalization: $179.75 billion
Forward P/E: 20.72
Annual sales: $43.25 billion
Dividend yield: 3.36%
Payout ratio: 78.16%
Levered free cash flow: $5.56 billion.

The Coca-Cola Co (NYSE:KO) is the number-one non-alcoholic beverage company in the world, with a portfolio of more than 3,500 beverages. If you feel like it, you could drink a different Coke product every day for nine-and-a-half years. (Source: “Financial Tear Sheet,” The Coca-Cola Co, last accessed October 11, 2016.)

Coke is home to four of the top five soft drinks: “Coca-Cola,” “Diet Coke,” “Fanta,” and “Sprie” and also has the world’s largest beverage distribution system, reaching consumers in more than 200 countries.

Coca-Cola provides an annual dividend of 3.36%, or $1.40 per share, and has raised its annual dividend for the last 11 consecutive years.


----------



## barney

minwa said:


> *I can copy and paste too ! As a bonus I will post the whole page.
> *




Are you smelling a small rat here Min?? .... Not that it likely concerns my form of "investing", but always interested in your point of view


----------



## galumay

Newbunymo said:


> ....
> These are some good buy and hold stocks for long run.




How about following the rules and providing a link for the rampers you are quoting?


----------



## Newbunymo

galumay said:


> How about following the rules and providing a link for the rampers you are quoting?




Sorry..

The source is Buy and Hold Dividend Stocks


----------

